# chain shooter



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

chain shooter messing around at work will weld it up tomorrow


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

DUDE !!!

That is awesome


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Unique! Definitely clever and cool!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> DUDE !!!
> 
> That is awesome


x2


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Ditto! All of the above!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

I gotta go with the group. This one is pretty darn cool.


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

I hope you will post pictures after you are finished.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Heavy!!! But very cool.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Charles said:


> Heavy!!! But very cool.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


only heavy if you got peashooter arms. love it, man!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is awesome! i love it.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

That looks beastly,
Looking forward to the final product


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Heavy ???


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

This is heavy!:


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

dude have you seen my bike seat?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

my old lady says my balls are heavy early on


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

my fork lift is heavy


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Wait, what ?

Was that you in that somewhat famous pic Fishjunkie ?


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

nice


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

the yellow lift is mine the red broke a tire


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

forkliftception.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Genial!

Very good idea.


----------



## adeptus_minor (Jan 20, 2012)

Impressive, sir! Bet those would go like hotcakes at biker rallies.


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow!
With that one, if you run out of ammo you still can throw it... devastating.
Great idea you got there. That one will be unbreacable. Hope you post the pics when you' ve finnished it.


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

great idea i would expect that it's an x ring chain and will not need lubricating fantastic 
polecat


----------



## Alex Jacob (Jan 24, 2010)

Sweet! It'd make a nice bit of neck-wear for clubbing. If you've got the tools and all the kit, how about a companion piece made from a decent sized spanner?


----------



## crazyhorse (Jan 11, 2012)

sweet!!! I am jealous


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

That's pretty darn sexy if I do say so myself


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

more pics


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that thing looks intimidating!!! If you take it hunting, you probably will not even have to fire it ... all the game will just swoon and drop down on the spot!!!























Cheers ......... Charles


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

You're never going to worry about fork hits breaking the frame... but you might have to worry a little about your ammo bouncing right back at you!

(null)


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

Coooooooool!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

If I only had some welding equipment... I think that is soooo cool!


----------

